# '15 Auto Cruze issue or normal? new to Cruze cars



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

When stopped with your foot on the brake the transmission goes into neutral, then when you release the brake it re engages again. This is to save fuel and keep the transmission unloaded when not needed.


----------



## joshv06 (Jul 15, 2015)

Aussie said:


> When stopped with your foot on the brake the transmission goes into neutral, then when you release the brake it re engages again. This is to save fuel and keep the transmission unloaded when not needed.


I read this too after it happened to me for the 1st time, but this only happens if your idling in drive for an extended time i.e it happened while waiting for more then 5 minutes at this time you will also see it change to N from D on the cluster. This is not the case during a short timed stop in my case.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My diesel goes into neutral almost right away, otherwise it would be fairly useless for normal driving. I have the 6T45 transmission which is similar to the US petrol Cruze, but different to the US diesel.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

joshv06 said:


> So I am sure anyone who drives a Cruze could say if they also experience the same thing, but too me it feels abnormal...
> 
> Complete stop with foot on the brake for about 4-5 sec of no movement is necessary to replicate issue. (i.e. stop light, stop sign etc.)
> 
> ...


We certainly recognize your concerns, joshv06. I understand the dealership said your Cruze was operating as designed, but we're happy to further investigate this on our end if necessary. Feel free to PM us your contact info, VIN and mileage if interested.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

joshv06 said:


> I read this too after it happened to me for the 1st time, but this only happens if your idling in drive for an extended time i.e it happened while waiting for more then 5 minutes at this time you will also see it change to N from D on the cluster. This is not the case during a short timed stop in my case.


This is not necessarily true. While you're stopped with your foot on the brake, change the shifter to manual mode, then back a few times slowly. You will feel the transmission engaging into first gear in manual mode, then going back into neutral in drive. In my 2012, I can do this at almost any stoplight and tell that I'm in neutral.

It does, however, require a certain temperature level in the transmission before it will use this feature. I think someone quoted 99F in another thread.

A lot of the time the feature works seamlessly. Sometimes, though, I get a jolt when I try to start driving again. It's not perfect, but I doubt it's harmful.

I bet if you keep it in manual mode and forced in first gear, it won't replicate.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

joshv06 said:


> but this only happens if your idling in drive for an extended time i.e it happened while waiting for more then 5 minutes at this time you will also see it change to N from D on the cluster.


I've never watched the display, but can feel it engage at after most stops. Usually not a issue, but sometimes it guesses wrong and you get a harder than normal "shift".


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Since you know this occurs at stop lights, you just need to learn to ease back into the gas with a feather foot. Honestly once you get the feel for it it will not clunk back into gear ever again. 

Let your foot off the brake for 1 second before you ease back into the gas, this allows time for the transmission to reengage before you even give it gas. Now give it light throttle and don't press it down any further until you feel your starting to move along.


----------

